# Planning to sell my Performance wheels...how much can I expect to get?



## hydrofied714 (Dec 13, 2018)

I'm planning to get some aftermarket wheels and would like to sell my 20" Performance wheels. They are in great condition with less than 500 miles on them. What is a fair value I should list them for on Craigslist, ect? My other option is to sell them to a wheel shop who buys factory wheels but I assume they will lowball me.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

hydrofied714 said:


> I'm planning to get some aftermarket wheels and would like to sell my 20" Performance wheels. They are in great condition with less than 500 miles on them. What is a fair value I should list them for on Craigslist, ect? My other option is to sell them to a wheel shop who buys factory wheels but I assume they will lowball me.


I think your best idea is going to come from searching here and TMC for other owners who have sold theirs. I know I've seen quite a few listed so you'll be able to check out their posts, their mileage/usage compared to your own and then decide on a figure.

I would then also try a thread here to sell them (along with other ways like Craigslist if you so choose), as I've seen the threads come and go with successful transactions among members here.


----------



## Amateurguru (Feb 24, 2019)

I’m considering the same. Looking at recent posts and eBay it seems like they are going for ~$2500 with tires.


----------



## SD_ENGNR (Aug 11, 2018)

Depends on the condition, and if you're willing to ship.
I got $2600 shipped for mine with 4k miles and one wheel had minor curb rash. They were ceramic coated, too. After shipping, I netted around $2450 (including the cost of shipping materials).


----------

